# Finnegan after grooming



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of picutes of Finnegan after his grooming appointment


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

I love that you named your red head Finnegan! So perfect and Irish. What a handsome guy, love the pic of him looking out the window!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks, Meghf! The breeder was pleased with the name too. I was deciding between Sugar and Finnegan, but since he was a male, the biggest pup of his litter and looked like a big Irish red head, I thought Finnegan suited him better.

LOL!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He looks great! Love the name too.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cavon:

Your groomer Rita is a good friend of mine. Her dog Revo and my client (Margaret English) dog Larry are best buddies and were raised together form puppyhood.

Rita is an amazing groomer and started her grooming learning how to groom both Revo and Larry.

She has golden hands especially when it comes to poodles.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Cavon:

Finnegan looks so HANDSOME ! His coat looks great and what a great looking face. Although I'm a little partial to reds , he's a beauty !


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Rockporters and Pudel Luv.

I just adore my big red boy! I think my 3 cats are a bit jealous. LOL!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a looker. I agree, great name!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is one good looking boy!! She did a great job!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

My groomer is FANTASTIC! My guy hasn't always been the easiest client for her, but he has always been absolutely beautiful when I pick him up. Finnegan adores her and loves going to see her. If we are out at any time and I say, "Where's Rita?" he starts looking all around for her! good thing i'm not the jealous type! ...well, much anyways... LOL!

For any of you poodle owners in the Toronto area, I would suggest you take a look at her website:

www.rockstarpoodles.ca

Whitepoodles knows Rita well and I'm sure she would agree about Rita's talent for poodle grooming!!

Rita is also the person who organized the Poodle Parade in Toronto in August, aobut 40 poodles of all shapes, colors and sizes marching in downtown Toronto, romping on agility equipment and generally having a grand old time. It was just a wonderful day! :dancing2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Though I'm a long way away from your handsome Finnegan's groomer (I live in New Jersey), I just had to go on her website--very cool! So is your handsome red spoo--I wish I had his hair color! He's quite dashing and I echo the compliments on the _perfect _ choice for his name!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! Your Silver boy is just beautiful. I grew up with a white miniature just about his size judging by the picture. We were lucky enough to have him with us for 18.5 years and i knew from that time that I would one day have another poodle.


----------

